# How to load a motorcycle onto a van



## Mitica100 (Jun 18, 2007)

CLICK (video)


----------



## jwkwd (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, that's just crazy. Something had to bend that should not bend.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol classic. I remember that was shot for an ad. Can't remember which one.


----------



## marthemar (Jun 19, 2007)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------

